# TeacupsnToys



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

teacupsntoys.com

This is where I was going to buy from a while back, but I am not sure. One of my close friends is looking on there and I am trying to pursuade her to rescue. What do you guys think? :huh: 

I tried to forum search but nothing came up...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Without even looking at the website, I can tell you that this is not a reputable breeder. There is no such thing as a "teacup" or "toy" Maltese. Those terms are used as a marketing ploy only.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 31 2009, 08:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716458


> Without even looking at the website, I can tell you that this is not a reputable breeder. There is no such thing as a "teacup" or "toy" Maltese. Those terms are used as a marketing ploy only.[/B]


I competely agree. No such thing as teacup, and as soon as you see that word, just know, they are not responsible.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

NO.

I really wanted to just post "No",  but I gotta second the others. Never buy from anyone that even uses the words : tiny, teacup, babydoll, designer breed, etc.


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay apart from the words, is this place a puppy mill or just a bad breeder??


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jan 31 2009, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716517


> Okay apart from the words, is this place a puppy mill or just a bad breeder??[/B]


Puppy mill is inherently the same as bad breeder, or bad breeding. I personally do not see major differences between those two, except perhaps puppy mill has more dogs (quantities) they can torture. The answer to your original question is an astounding NO and you have already been given great advice in the previous replies. Hope they do not fall on deaf ears. Good luck to you.


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

No they dont fall on deaf ears, I just meerly wanted some more information from people who actually looked at the website instead of just its web address. 
:mellow: 

Just forget I asked.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jan 31 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716566


> No they dont fall on deaf ears, I just meerly wanted some more information from people who actually looked at the website instead of just its web address.
> :mellow:
> 
> Just forget I asked.[/B]



:grouphug: Oh no, it's really good you asked. We all think so. Just the term, teacup, makes everyones pressure rise.
It's so frustrating and upsetting, that people who call themselves "breeders", use that term.

I actually fired off an email to a new place that opened close by....It just opened which made my heart so sad. They posted pics of all their family, and they all had the nicest smiles, and could very well be nice people, but they had high advertisement about "teacups". I was very respectful in my e-mail, but begged them to be more responsible.
I ended with, "unless you are selling dishes, please don't use the term teacup, and please be more responsible."

To me, puppymills, are heck on earth. A disgusting disgrace. A bad breeder can fall into so many categories. If I bred Mia and Leo, I would be completely irresponsible. I love my babies more then the moon and the stars, I take care of my babies, they are my husband and my world, but it would be a horrendous thing for me to do, to breed them.

The reason for this is, other then meeting the parents of Mia and Leo (two different breeders), I have no clue, what their health lines are, I have no clue about breeding, and who knows what heartache I may face down the line, and by breeding them, I would just pass on the heartache to someone else.

Responsible/Reputable breeders, know their lines all too well., for many generations. They do their very best to ensure clean, healthy lines, to breed within the standards, and to promote the very best for the breed.

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks so much that helps a lot, I really feel like dropping the website owner a email but its not really my place to say  Thanks for your answer it really means a lot to me!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jan 31 2009, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716581


> Thanks so much that helps a lot, I really feel like dropping the website owner a email but its not really my place to say  Thanks for your answer it really means a lot to me![/B]



Awww sweetie, believe me, I soooo understand. I didn't realize all of this until I joined this site. And even then, it took a good bit to sink in. The longer I am here the more I am learning. :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

First, I want to second everything Christine and the others said. Unfortunately, this is not a breeder that I would even give a second glance. I see the words "teacup" applied to maltese and I just cringe. It's so hard not to get heated over breeders like this.

Second, I want to applaud you for encouraging your friend to take in a rescue. There are so many out there right now that it just breaks my heart. Rescue is an amazing thing to do and it's wonderful to see someone encourage that.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay, I actually went and looked at the website. I have looked at this site before, btw. 

First, they have 3 actual breeds on this site. That's a problem in my opinion. A really good breeder should focus on ONE breed, possibly two but that's actually a stretch. Three is out of the question. 

Second, they are advertising designer breeds. These are crosses like yorkie-poos, malte-poos, Chi-chons, etc. No reputable breeder does this _ever_. 

Third, they are advertising non-standard features as "rare" and special. Under the yorkie page: "Rare "Blue" Yorkshire Boy; He was born with a silver blue coat" That's completely out of standard, its not special! Its a fault. A reputable breeder wouldn't be likely to have a fault like that show up, and if they did, they'd home the pup as non-standard. Most of the pups look poorly bred in my opinion. 

Fourth, They say that their dogs fall in the AKC standards, although some clearly do NOT. Also, they do not mention whether the pups are actually AKC registered. 

Fifth, their health guarantee is a joke, in my opinion. 

Last but not least, they use the "bad words" repetitively.

Edited to add: Getting a rescue is admirable, its also a great way to get the breed you want to own for a lot less. I fully support anyone that wants to do that. I also want to note that there is nothing wrong with getting the pup of your choice from a reputable breeder, as it is very rewarding in its own right. I don't know why, but for some reason I feel like people hear so much about rescue that they start to feel guilty if that isn't the choice they make. Both options are valid.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That "rare" blue Yorkie is actually what is referred to as blue born. It's a genetic fluke, not something special.

"When a dog is born blue it is different genes that effects that then the GG genes. The dd gene is what causes this at birth and the Yorkshire Terrier should only be carrying the DD. A blue born puppy will also have self colored pigment, such as blue nose. The DD gene is what allows them to be born Black/Tan. The upper case always means dominant and the lower case always means recessive. This is obviously a deep buried recessive that the animals are carrying that they have passed onto the resulting puppies. The breeds that are born blue are born with the dd gene, but in Yorkshire Terriers this should not be the situation to cause the blue coloring.

Unfortunately with blue born puppies the situation is usually fatal. Very few live beyond the 1st few days. The ones that do survive almost always at the time they would normally break blue, lose all their blue body coat and get a very leathery skin that is like an elephant hide and causes the dog to be in extreme pain. At that time the dog has to be humanely put down. I have heard of a couple that have lived a normal life, but I think there are very few that do. Do not be tempted to raise one of these as you are opening yourself to heartbreak, let alone what the dog will go through later in life. "

http://www.goldenrayyorkies.com/GeneticsBl...dChocolate.html


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Jan 31 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716771


> Edited to add: Getting a rescue is admirable, its also a great way to get the breed you want to own for a lot less. I fully support anyone that wants to do that. I also want to note that there is nothing wrong with getting the pup of your choice from a reputable breeder, as it is very rewarding in its own right. I don't know why, but for some reason I feel like people hear so much about rescue that they start to feel guilty if that isn't the choice they make. Both options are valid.[/B]


I have to say this is something I have experienced myself. I do firmly believe there is nothing wrong at all with getting a puppy from a reputable breeder, however recently I have seen so very many in rescue that need help. I know I shouldn't feel guilty, I got my two from a wonderful breeder and I love them as much as person can possibly love these sweet babies! I just can't help but feel that pang when I see a pup that needs a home and I can't do anything about. Being in a rental home, two is my limit. I would never, ever discourage someone from getting a pup from a great breeder, but I do love to see rescue also being encouraged. Yes, I do feel guilty that I didn't rescue, but i don't regret getting my two.


----------

